# 20a switch in a 15a circuit?



## syzygylock (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi all, first time poster here. I am trying to replace all my receptacles and switches in the house and have a small question. I know that it's ok to use 15a receptacles on 20a circuit.

Is it ok to do the opposite? 20a receptacles on 15a circuit? - I asked because there's a sale on the 20a receptacles.

Likewise, there's also a sale on 20a switches (single pole on/off and single pole 3-way). I don't know whether the switches in my house are 15a or 20a and wants to know if using a 20a switch is ok or not.

One last question, I really like the Leviton Acenti lines of products but they are expensive, is there a place that I can get them at a better price point?

Thanks,


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

syzygylock said:


> Hi all, first time poster here. I am trying to replace all my receptacles and switches in the house and have a small question. I know that it's ok to use 15a receptacles on 20a circuit?
> 
> Is it ok to do the opposite? 20a receptacles on 15a circuit? - I asked because there's a sale on the 20a receptacles.
> 
> Likewise, there's also a sale on 20a switches (single pole on/off and single pole 3-way). I don't know whether the switches in my house are 15a or 20a and wants to know if using a 20a switch is ok or not.


15 amp receptacles on 20 amp circuits are fine. (Reason is you cannot plug a 20 amp plug into a 15 amp recp.)

20 amp recp. on 15 amp circuit is a no. (Reason you could plug a 20 amp plug into a 15 amp circuit)

20 amp switches are fine for 15 or 20 amp circuits. (Reason you don't plug anything into a switch)


----------



## 300zx (May 24, 2009)

posted before i could,Good Reply :thumbsup:


----------



## syzygylock (Jun 10, 2009)

Ah great, thank you very much :thumbup:


----------



## ScottR (Oct 6, 2008)

Can't hurt to go with 20A switches when buying in bulk.. if only so that you don't have to worry about whether each circuit is rated @ 15 or 20A when you install them.



rjniles said:


> (Reason you don't plug anything into a switch)


Aye, but you may plug something into a receptacle that's controlled by a switch.. :whistling2:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

ScottR said:


> Aye, but you may plug something into a receptacle that's controlled by a switch.. :whistling2:


Which brings you right back to the outlet being either 15a or 20a rated per the circuit rating

I think they make 20a rated outlets that do not have the T slot tho?


----------



## ScottR (Oct 6, 2008)

ScottR said:


> Aye, but you may plug something into a receptacle that's controlled by a switch.. :whistling2:


I was thinking along the lines of that's why you shouldn't put a 15A switch on a 20A circuit even if the lighting load is "only" 100W or some such.. 

I was just not following why rjniles said that.. he was, of course, correct in his reasoning.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

There is a difference between a 20 amp receptacle and a 20 amp rated pass through. A 20 amp receptacle has a different pin configuration(one pin is sideways). A 20 amp rated pass through has terminal connection rated for 20 amps so they won't burn up when used on a 20 amp circuit.

The current rating of a switch is always a maximum rating of the maximum current it can switch without burning up the contacts.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Is it a code violation to put a 20A receptacle (T-slot) on a 15A circuit? If it is, I can't find it. If you plugged in a 20A device (I can't say I have ever even seen a device with a T-slot plug) the worst that would happen is the breaker would trip. It doesn't make any sense to do this, but if it's a violation, I can't find it in the NEC. If it is, someone please post the citation. Thanks.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Bigplanz said:


> If it is, someone please post the citation.


It is a violation for a circuit with more than one receptacle (even one duplex).
See NEC Table 210.21(B)(3) & T210.24


A single receptacle on an individual branch circuit must have a rating of not less than that of the circuit rating. So a single 20A receptacle is OK on a 15A circuit. This is why you mainly see simplex receptacles in the 15/20A dual configuration as opposed to true 15 or 20 amp.
See NEC 210.21(B)(1)


----------



## hayewe farm (Mar 15, 2009)

Actually you can put a 50 amp outlet on a 15 amp circuit. I don't know why you would. The rating of the circuit is measured against the lowest rated component not the highest. If you have a 15 amp breaker and you connect a 50 amp load in it would just trip the breaker. So yes you can install 20 amp receptacles in a 15 amp circuit.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

hayewe farm said:


> So yes you can install 20 amp receptacles in a 15 amp circuit.


Not if there is more than one receptacle on the circuit. 
See my last reply and code reference.


----------

